# Frozen Embryo Transfer - Stories and Advice xx



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi There, Hope everyone is ok.

I have had 2 ICSI treatments both with BFN and have recently gone through my third ICSI cycle.  I had a fantastic response with 21 eggs collected, 17 fertilised, and 3 embryos doing amazing well.  I had been on the verge of OHSS all the way through my treatment and a couple of days after EC I went in for tests for OHSS but was doing ok.  I went in for ET at Blastocycst stage day 5, they scanned me first and showed i had OHSS (only slight) and they cancelled ET.  I have had 3 embryos frozen and I am having them transfered on my natural cycle.  I am in the middle of being scanned and using ovualting sticks and going back in tuesday for another scan where I will find out if this is the month for me.  

Has anyone been through this as this is my first time going through this side of treatment and would just like to hear some people's stories and advice if possible please?

xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey honey .... i had 2 ICSI cycles and then a FET and was successfull ( hes asleep upstairs as i type !!!!! )


In my opinion, if an embryo is created, then frozen, then thawed, then placed back..... IT HAS TO BE A TOUGHIE .....


Im all for FET's, all bar 1 of my ICSI's has been a negative .....


it can and will happen honey !!!!!!!!!!!


daisy xxx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Daisy, 

Awh thank you so much for your message, you are absolutely right the little embryo's must be little toughies and this is certainly the case with your little boy and I am going to keep that positive thought in my mind, they can survive anything.

How many embryo's did you have transfered on you FET?

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya blue sky

there is evidence out there that frozen embryos are actually stronger as clinic only freeze the very best.  a natural cycle fet is a good option as you go along with your own cycle without the need for drugs

what clinic are you cycling at?


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey blue sky .... i had 2 hatched blasts transfered and now have a dexter .... but both latched on and i unfortunately miscarried his twin ...


daisy xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Kara, thank you for you message, I see from your signature you now how Tyler May, congratulations to you and your husband thats fantastic you have waited so long.  How are you all doing?

Im attending IVF Wales.  Im worried about my 3 little embies, Ive never had any frozen from any cycles and as the decision was made so quickly while I was in the treatment room not really sure about it all, I just hope that they are ok when it comes to transfer.  My nurse has been absolutely fantastic, im seeing her again on tuesday so will have a cat with her.

xx



Hi Daisy, thanks for your reply.  Im really sorry to hear about Dexter's twin.  Ive always had 2 embies back and thinking this is the way to go this time but have thought If I had one at a time would give me more chance rather than sticking all eggs in one basket, sorry for the punn but only way to explain myself 

xx


----------

